# Resizing images for print in Gimp



## Turnerea (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm trying to do some printing at home... and was wondering how I need to resize my images so that they print out as a 4x6 or 5x7 etc. I'm a little confused because I'm using the "Scale Image" menu in Gimp, and changing the dimensions of the image, but the dpi isn't updating.... so after I resize I just have a 4x6, but still at 72dpi. Shouldn't these be linked- so when I make the size smaller, the resolution goes up?

Sorry for the basic question, though I'm sure some others can be helped with this info...

thanks,


----------



## Turnerea (Dec 28, 2008)

OK well as is often the case I've found my own answer... should have held off a few more minutes before asking this question, but in case anyone else didn't know how to resize images in gimp....

for printing purposes, use Image-->Print Size instead of Resize Image. When you adjust the output dimensions in this window, the resolution will change, as you would expect. In case anyone uses Gimp and hasn't seen the manual, it's fan-tas-great: 
GNU Image Manipulation Program


----------



## ianm (Dec 28, 2008)

that's interesting, thanks for the manual link - useful to have


----------

